# Have you had waitlist success in recent months?  I have entered a few different ones for our Disneyland trip



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 25, 2022)

It's a trip that is coming up soon.  I was trying to get Dolphin's Cove in a 2 bedroom for 9/10.  Nothing has shown up for me, and I usually have good luck with off-season times of year with kids in school.  

I cannot help but wonder if it is not working.  Have you been successful?


----------



## bizaro86 (Aug 25, 2022)

rickandcindy23 said:


> It's a trip that is coming up soon.  I was trying to get Dolphin's Cove in a 2 bedroom for 9/10.  Nothing has shown up for me, and I usually have good luck with off-season times of year with kids in school.
> 
> I cannot help but wonder if it is not working.  Have you been successful?


I had a waitlist match yesterday and one the day before. I think cancellations are usually 30 days out for stuff that would be sold out at 90 days, so that may not be easy. 

Maybe consider adding WM Anaheim to your w.l.?

Or maybe try for peacock suites in Shell?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 25, 2022)

bizaro86 said:


> I had a waitlist match yesterday and one the day before. I think cancellations are usually 30 days out for stuff that would be sold out at 90 days, so that may not be easy.
> 
> Maybe consider adding WM Anaheim to your w.l.?
> 
> Or maybe try for peacock suites in Shell?


I guess I am just going to keep what we have, which happens to be Wyndham Anaheim, a day short of when we get there, but we may just get there a day later.  We are driving to save the money.  Yeah, I have no idea how much we will save, with gas as much as it is right now.


----------



## ski_sierra (Aug 25, 2022)

People on WMO have posted the exact opposite experience. I'm successful with waitlists when I add them at least 90+ days out for non-peak times. For peak times, I have needed to set up WL > 12 months out.



			https://wmowners.com/threads/waitlist-kudos.53298/


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 26, 2022)

I wonder if this is all about Covid lockdowns and pent-up desire to visit Disney?  Maybe there aren't that many cancellations to go to a waitlist, because folks are either using them, or renting them out.

Dave


----------



## loosefeet (Aug 26, 2022)

There was a story on NPR last night that the theme parks are booming--even though it often costs thousands of dollars for a family to visit (lodging, tickets and the new ticket add ons, food, gas, etc).  Seems like a rebound has happened in a big way.  Could be this dead making timeshares remain full.


----------



## HudsHut (Aug 26, 2022)

WaitList is working fine but I have noticed that both Anaheim and Dolphins Cove have very few vacancies right now.


----------



## easyrider (Aug 26, 2022)

Never wait listed Anaheim but have hit in other areas. Nothing recent though. Our last wait list request was for Depoe Bay years ago. 

Bill


----------



## HalfAcreFarmer (Aug 26, 2022)

I wish there was a spot on the website that showed the waitlists I'm on.  The only confirmation is the e-mail that comes when you are first added.  After that, it can be quiet for a long time unless something opens up.  With all the glitches, it would be nice to have a way to verify.


----------



## sherakay (Sep 10, 2022)

HalfAcreFarmer said:


> I wish there was a spot on the website that showed the waitlists I'm on.  The only confirmation is the e-mail that comes when you are first added.  After that, it can be quiet for a long time unless something opens up.  With all the glitches, it would be nice to have a way to verify.


You can't even count on the email confirmation. I got one, three days later called, and sure enough, they couldn't find it in the system.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 10, 2022)

HalfAcreFarmer said:


> I wish there was a spot on the website that showed the waitlists I'm on.  The only confirmation is the e-mail that comes when you are first added.  After that, it can be quiet for a long time unless something opens up.  With all the glitches, it would be nice to have a way to verify.


I agree.  I could have gotten a match and didn't ever get an email.  If the emails are not working for waitlist, that could be a problem.


----------



## rhonda (Sep 20, 2022)

In DVC-land, one employs both "waitlist" and "stalk online."  For WM, however, I relied entirely on "waitlist."

Well ... recently "stalking" WM online won over waitlist.  The waitlist never matched -- but I did book my intended night/unit online via the website.    Hmm, I was surprised (maybe?) that the long-faithful WM waitlist process had failed.  Very glad I already had good stalking habits, right? ;-)

FWIW, my waitlist/stalk were for D'Cove.


----------

